
How many samples do you need to take to know how big a set is? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.askamathematician.com/2016/12/q-how-many-samples-do-you-need-to-take-to-know-how-big-a-set-is/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Techniques like this were used in WWII to estimate the number of tanks the
Germans had, given only limited information about the serial numbers of some.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_tank_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_tank_problem)

